# New Ax Men Season 2 Preview



## forestryworks (Feb 3, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=59633839852&ref=share

begins March 2nd


----------



## BC_Logger (Feb 3, 2009)

looking forward to season 2


----------



## Zackman1801 (Feb 3, 2009)

looks like the usual overdramatic antics that they had last season, same crews some of them too. 

wonder if they will ever move away from the west coast, probably not. seems like most anything interesting always happens over that way anyways.


----------



## A. Stanton (Feb 3, 2009)

Great news. I sure hope they bring back Melvin Lardy. It's find watching someone with equipment worse than mine. Melvin rocks!


----------



## slowp (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm wondering who will be on it. I was in Madsens and the checkout guy asked a cutter if he'd been falling for "that TV show." The guy shook his head no. Rumors were going around in September, when they got turned down here, that they were filming somewhere near the coast. I can't watch the videos on here. :bang:


----------



## Rookie1 (Feb 3, 2009)

Ill watch it again. From hanging out here I can see through the bull.


----------



## fsfcks (Feb 3, 2009)

If that trailer is anything to go by it will be even more over the top than last year. None of the brief faces looked familiar.


----------



## forestryworks (Feb 3, 2009)

i see some stump branch guys (lardy's crew), jm browning was on there... couldn't tell anyone else.

i've read that this season will be a little more in-depth, showing falling, yarding, trucking, and milling and maybe some finished product.

hopefully it won't be yarding yarding yarding.

but it's tv after all.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Feb 3, 2009)

Looked like i saw Dwayne, so that would mean the Pihl crew is back as well.


----------



## forestryworks (Feb 3, 2009)

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> Looked like i saw Dwayne, so that would mean the Pihl crew is back as well.



how could i miss dwayne?


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Feb 3, 2009)

forestryworks said:


> how could i miss dwayne?



Best character on the entire show.


----------



## rngrchad (Feb 3, 2009)

Sweet, a second season! I missed the whole first season...no cable, crappy tv, etc. I'm going to plan a nightout every evening it's on and go over to my friends house w/ cable and a bigscreen. His wife is gonna hate me:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## forestryworks (Feb 3, 2009)

rngrchad said:


> Sweet, a second season! I missed the whole first season...no cable, crappy tv, etc. I'm going to plan a nightout every evening it's on and go over to my friends house w/ cable and a bigscreen. His wife is gonna hate me:hmm3grin2orange:



you should take a bucket of beer


----------



## rngrchad (Feb 3, 2009)

forestryworks said:


> you should take a bucket of beer



Good thinking, I'll even designate a small section of their fridge for my Budweiser. Maybe I'll get to TIVO it and watch each episode twice each night


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Feb 3, 2009)

I rarely watched it when it was on TV, i downloaded it and watched it on my computer at my convenience.


----------



## slowp (Feb 4, 2009)

forestryworks said:


> i see some stump branch guys (lardy's crew), jm browning was on there... couldn't tell anyone else.
> 
> i've read that this season will be a little more in-depth, showing falling, yarding, trucking, and milling and maybe some finished product.
> 
> ...



But yarding is where the human interaction takes place. It is quieter so meaningful conversations can take place and the microphone can pick it up.
You can't hear much on the landing--when people with my job are at a meeting and we can't hear the speaker, we sometimes yell out, LANDING VOICE PLEASE, and if the speaker has been around logging, they know what to do.


----------



## 74craig (Feb 4, 2009)

Take it for what it's worth,it's alot better viewing then the Bachlor for me!


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Feb 4, 2009)

I read this someplace else on the net. 



> Ax Men season two will be a bit different this year. There will be 5 Logging companies this year instead of 4, however two of the original four groups of loggers we followed last year will not be returning. Melvin Lardy's Stumpbranch Logging and Gustafson Logging will be gone while Mike Pihl and Jay Browning's crews make a return.






> J.M. Browning Logging - Operating out of Astoria, Oregon, no-nonsense, all-business Jay Browning started his company from the ground-up. Logging is one of the most dangerous jobs on the planet, and Jay knows it. He lost his hand in a logging accident and now wears a prosthetic, but prides himself on not accepting any of the workers compensation checks that followed the ordeal. Taking handouts isn't Jay's style. This year, Browning Logging is looking for its next leader. Jay's natural successor is his son Jesse, but he has yet to prove that he has what it takes to step into his old man's boots. Jay is a tough boss and an even tougher dad, but it's the expectation of perfection that's earned him the respect of his crews, business partners and the logging community. As Jay's career winds down and the market approaches its lowest point yet, will Jesse have what it takes to carry on the family torch?
> 
> Pihl Logging - Pihl Logging has been the lifeblood of Vernonia, Oregon for almost 25 years. Almost everyone in town - all 2,300 of them - knows someone who relies on company owner Mike Pihl to keep their family fed. Pihl Logging is comprised of a group of men who like to trade jibes with each other almost as much as they like to cut timber. The real heart of the operation is 30-year veteran timber cutter Dwayne Dethlefs. Dwayne is the embodiment of old-school logging. Rounding out the crew is Dwayne's son Dustin, and a host of other colorful characters. The men at Pihl are like family -- at-times dysfunctional but always entertaining; men who fight like brothers but always have each other's backs.
> 
> ...


----------



## thejdman04 (Feb 4, 2009)

I am looking forward to the new season.


----------



## wvlogger (Feb 5, 2009)

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> Best character on the entire show.



agreed he is my favorite.


----------



## slowp (Feb 5, 2009)

Downhill yarding= MAJOR, and justified, whining. Hope they didn't stage anything too scary.


----------



## forestryworks (Feb 5, 2009)

it'll be nice to see some heli-logging this season


----------



## slowp (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh, and downhilling will make for more bleeps. A lot more.


----------



## wvlogger (Feb 5, 2009)

slowp said:


> Oh, and downhilling will make for more bleeps. A lot more.



down hill yarding can you explain this a little. i understand it bassicly but how is it done and why?


----------



## slowp (Feb 5, 2009)

wvlogger said:


> down hill yarding can you explain this a little. i understand it bassicly but how is it done and why?



This link is about downhill yarding last summer in a thinning.
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=74049

Axmen will probably have it going on in a clearcut.


----------



## husky455rancher (Feb 5, 2009)

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> Best character on the entire show.



i totally agree


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 5, 2009)

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> Best character on the entire show.



my friend a climber like me looks like him to a t tom treesopcorn:


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 6, 2009)

Here is a direct link.

http://www.history.com/minisite.do?content_type=mini_home&mini_id=57876


----------



## forestryworks (Feb 12, 2009)

*a nod to the heli-logging part of ax men*


----------



## ABKE (Feb 22, 2009)

The company my uncle works for was asked to be in it, they turned it down. Said the History channel constantly tries talking you into doing unsafe stuff to make it more exciting. Plus there are way too many people in the way ALL THE TIME.

My other uncle was on the show last season, said it was just like that....


----------



## HS Climber (Feb 22, 2009)

i live in the same town were jm browning is from. i guess after the show aired osha was all over there Butt about unsafe stuff and i think they got alot of fines from some of the stuff they did. and i know the guy that manages hampton land around here and he said they were moving up the coast a little more up into washington moving away from the oregon crews. and i know alot of know that lot of crews from the oregon coast here turned being on the show down becuase of the unsafe stuff the camera crew wanted them to do.


----------



## ABKE (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah my uncle works for Hopkes, turned it down...


----------



## rdbee (Mar 3, 2009)

*Harder than it looks.*

Some people may like the show and some people won't.
But the point needs to be made that like usual the steepness and terrain of mountain logging doesn't come across on TV.
99% of the population (including lots of members of this site)could never hack this job. 
Packing a saw around out there is real hard work let alone getting something accomplished with it. Those young guys setting chokers seem like they are kidding around and casually working but trust me, the average workingman couldn't even carry those boys lunch.
As far as I know there are not many jobs like that around anymore (maybe roughneck, seismic shooter,one armed block-layers assistant, etc.)
On this forestry forum lots of folks have been there done that. 
But in general cutting firewood on the weekend and setting chokers for a chopper or yarder don't have too much in common.- Think 10 hour football game with no whistles in a mess of devils club while it's raining wet snow down the back of your neck.....and you rocked your saw......and you forgot your lighter......I know, I know boohoo.........


----------



## ABKE (Mar 3, 2009)

Maybe i missed something here, but i dont seem to remember saying they didnt work hard....

I know that most people wouldnt be able to make the cut in our job....


----------



## turnkey4099 (Mar 4, 2009)

ABKE said:


> Maybe i missed something here, but i dont seem to remember saying they didnt work hard....
> 
> I know that most people wouldnt be able to make the cut in our job....




Same here. My problem with the show is the constant 'almost killed' or 'equipment' wrecked' segements. To believe they are for real one has to believe they happen _every_ day, at _every_ site on the show. Those incidents are staged, which I have no problem with, but at least cut them down to a believable level.

Harry K


----------



## Bushler (Mar 5, 2009)

That stupid show makes me want to cry...laugh...cry....laugh....cry. I honestly don't think I've ever seen a more poorly done industrial documentary.

Well, maybe I have. I did feel even worse about the History Channels doc. on the Whale Wars.

Stupidity run rampant. I gotta go vomit.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 5, 2009)

Bushler said:


> I honestly don't think I've ever seen a more poorly done industrial documentary.



Its not supposed to be a documentary, its supposed to be a reality show (think survivor and orange country choppers). A documentary would be all fact and show/ explain the process.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 5, 2009)

rdbee said:


> Some people may like the show and some people won't.
> But the point needs to be made that like usual the steepness and terrain of mountain logging doesn't come across on TV.
> 99% of the population (including lots of members of this site)could never hack this job.
> Packing a saw around out there is real hard work let alone getting something accomplished with it. Those young guys setting chokers seem like they are kidding around and casually working but trust me, the average workingman couldn't even carry those boys lunch.
> ...


not to downplay how hard your job but come on 90 percent couldn't hack it seriosly. you put your pants on one leg at time we all do. please don't say that your job is any harder than someone elses unless you've personally done it there are some poor :censored: out there that would kill for your job lol


----------



## Gologit (Mar 5, 2009)

Bushler said:


> That stupid show makes me want to cry...laugh...cry....laugh....cry. I honestly don't think I've ever seen a more poorly done industrial documentary.
> 
> Well, maybe I have. I did feel even worse about the History Channels doc. on the Whale Wars.
> 
> Stupidity run rampant. I gotta go vomit.



:hmm3grin2orange: Yup... Maybe they'll do one on salmon trolling or chasing albacore...as long as they're slowly driving us nuts they might as well finish the job.


----------



## Bushler (Mar 5, 2009)

They'll probably have to wait until 2010 to do a show on trollers. Sounds like no season again this year.

Bait fishing tuna would make an excellent show. Its fast enough to keep your interest. Logging is boring because its slow.

When Jesse ran the carriage into the snag and broke it I just thought...."oh my"....

And then, when I'm on my hands and knees retching up...they start this thing with the boat logging. Please. I have been a licensed commerical fisherman, skipper, since 1974 and logged approx. 50K hours seatime. To watch those clowns bumble away from the dock, out of control, then crash into the bridge...

I wept.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Mar 5, 2009)

Bushler said:


> They'll probably have to wait until 2010 to do a show on trollers. Sounds like no season again this year.
> 
> Bait fishing tuna would make an excellent show. Its fast enough to keep your interest. Logging is boring because its slow.
> 
> ...


I couldnt help it I was laughing hysterically thought the three stooges had passed away.


----------



## Humptulips (Mar 6, 2009)

Cedarkerf said:


> I couldnt help it I was laughing hysterically thought the three stooges had passed away.



I had been thinking Laurel and hardy but you are right Three Stooges. I swore I wasn't going to watch it but a guy I work with was talking about it and I had to look. He said " If I thought I looked that stupid I would quit logging" so I had to look. Kind of like watching a car wreck. You find yourself looking even if you don't want to.
The more I see of the show the more I can't stand it and please god let them run a turn over that narrator.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Mar 6, 2009)

I can picture the producers sitting around reading these posts and laughing there A$$ off telling each other - but they are all watching it and that is what we were after.

So we are all suckers but so what - it kills an hour and usually beats all the other crap that is on at the same time.

Harry K


----------



## BuddhaKat (Mar 6, 2009)

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> Its not supposed to be a documentary, its supposed to be a reality show (think survivor and orange country choppers). A documentary would be all fact and show/ explain the process.


Yes, and that would be appreciated and entertaining. If I want to watch boobs I'd rather watch Desperate Housewives.


----------



## slowp (Mar 6, 2009)

Why don'tcha know, nothing is staged, it is all how it is. That's what their producer told us here during a teleconference. Maybe they have a different definition of reality in Southern CA? That is where Burbank is, no? I can't wait for "The Best of the Best"--Helicopter logging. That's what they wanted to film here. Will the crew fly in hanging on the skids? Stay tuned.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Mar 6, 2009)

After watching heli loggers a think there little operation is gonna be a let down haulin them pe%er poles out.


----------

